# Lets Make Yuccas Video



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is a video on the Making of yuccas I have been working on.

Here is a picture of them in N Scale but they could be made in HO as well.










Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXHsGJUOdwU


Mike


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

nice vid! Good job Mike!!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

QUOTE=New Berlin RR;149195]nice vid! Good job Mike!![/QUOTE]

Here you go.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/4/9/4/0/yucca_elat.jpg


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

cool!


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

great video...could I post this on my blog??


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mike,

Nice work.

I moved the thread over to the layout structures forum, as the method/tips can apply to several scales.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Lee_R (May 30, 2012)

Fifer said:


> QUOTE=New Berlin RR;149195]nice vid! Good job Mike!!


Here you go.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/4/9/4/0/yucca_elat.jpg[/QUOTE]

Yeah, yeah, yeah, saw 'em all the time going up and down I-10... Oh! You weren't talking to me. Sowwy! 

(I need to either watch the video on the laptop so I'll have sound, or get off my lazy but and find the rest of my computer parts so I could put a sound card in the desktop! Sure looked like an interesting video - so did some of those on the side-bar, too! Great job - do you have one on a saguaro and an ocotillo too?)


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

brylerjunction said:


> great video...could I post this on my blog??


Sure Joe , No Problem.
Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Mike,
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> ...


It was designed for multiple scales.
Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Lee_R said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/4/9/4/0/yucca_elat.jpg


 do you have one on a saguaro and an ocotillo too?)[/QUOTE]

Not yet. We do not have any saguaros here in New Mexico.
Thanks , Mike


----------

